# Maldini:"Lo scudetto sarebbe incredibile. Dobbiamo provarci".



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".

"Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".

"Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice che sento molto mio in quanto milanista: io sono orgoglioso della squadra, dello staff e di ciò che ci stanno dando i tifosi. È un'emozione vera, è il succo del nostro lavoro, ciò che ci fa stare bene e chi fa vivere con un'emotività, a volte instabile, ma che provoca sensazioni piacevolissime. In stagioni del genere l'obiettivo è fare il meglio possibile: noi dobbiamo puntare molto in alto. All'inizio dell'anno qualcuno non ci dava così in alto, ma noi dobbiamo usare ciò come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro. Per essere qua e mantenere questo livello dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Se siamo qua è perché ci abbiamo sempre creduto... Magari anche quando non lo comunicavamo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Non possiamo farlo passare come obiettivo banale; negli ultimi 20 anni il Milan ha vinto due Scudetti: sarebbe un risultato incredibile. *Quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. Poi se le cose non dovessero andar bene sai di aver fatto il massimo".*



Infatti nel calciomercato di gennaio siamo andati proprio fino in fondo.
Sisi,l'abbiamo proprio toccato,andando a prendere un ragazzino inutile anzichè un vero attaccante.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice che sento molto mio in quanto milanista: io sono orgoglioso della squadra, dello staff e di ciò che ci stanno dando i tifosi. È un'emozione vera, è il succo del nostro lavoro, ciò che ci fa stare bene e chi fa vivere con un'emotività, a volte instabile, ma che provoca sensazioni piacevolissime. In stagioni del genere l'obiettivo è fare il meglio possibile: noi dobbiamo puntare molto in alto. All'inizio dell'anno qualcuno non ci dava così in alto, ma noi dobbiamo usare ciò come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro. Per essere qua e mantenere questo livello dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Se siamo qua è perché ci abbiamo sempre creduto... Magari anche quando non lo comunicavamo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Non possiamo farlo passare come obiettivo banale; negli ultimi 20 anni il Milan ha vinto due Scudetti: sarebbe un risultato incredibile. Quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. Poi se le cose non dovessero andar bene sai di aver fatto il massimo".


Per vincere serve un nuovo 5 maggio. Tra l'altro il ventennale cade proprio quest'anno


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"Vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice che sento molto mio in quanto milanista: io sono orgoglioso della squadra, dello staff e di ciò che ci stanno dando i tifosi. È un'emozione vera, è il succo del nostro lavoro, ciò che ci fa stare bene e chi fa vivere con un'emotività, a volte instabile, ma che provoca sensazioni piacevolissime. In stagioni del genere l'obiettivo è fare il meglio possibile: noi dobbiamo puntare molto in alto. All'inizio dell'anno qualcuno non ci dava così in alto, ma noi dobbiamo usare ciò come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro. Per essere qua e mantenere questo livello dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Se siamo qua è perché ci abbiamo sempre creduto... Magari anche quando non lo comunicavamo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Non possiamo farlo passare come obiettivo banale; negli ultimi 20 anni il Milan ha vinto due Scudetti: sarebbe un risultato incredibile. Quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. Poi se le cose non dovessero andar bene sai di aver fatto il massimo".


A me solo che parla in questi termini infastidisce. Se parla ancora così con l'arrivo di Investcorp è da mettere alla porta prima di subito. Qui si vuole vincere, il Milan deve puntare a vincere, è nel suo DNA. Di incredibile è il fatto che abbiamo vinto solo due scudetti in venti anni.
Parole inopportune.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti nel calciomercato di gennaio siamo andati proprio fino in fondo.
> Sisi,l'abbiamo proprio toccato,andando a prendere un ragazzino inutile anzichè un vero attaccante.


Nel calciomercato di Gennaio c'era una duediligence in corso, Maldini ha detto dopo "Non abbiamo avuto modo di farlo". Parole che al tempo erano state tradotte in "Elliot non ci ha dato un euro" ora si è scoperto che invece significava "C'è una trattativa in corso, la rosa deve rimanere così perché è in fase di valutazione monetaria per un offerta". Dai. Lo sai bene anche te. Non hanno voluto fare un comunicato ufficiale per non avere 4 mesi di stampa addosso alla squadra, è uscito tutto a fine duediligence e comunicato dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain a Londra dove ci sono gli uffici di Investcorp europei.


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me solo che parla in questi termini infastidisce. Se parla ancora così con l'arrivo di Investcorp è da mettere alla porta prima di subito. Qui si vuole vincere, il Milan deve puntare a vincere, è nel suo DNA. Di incredibile è il fatto che abbiamo vinto solo due scudetti in venti anni.
> Parole inopportune.


 perché infastidisce ?


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


Perfetto, lottare fino all'ultima. In barba ad idiot che tiene giusto il logo nel suo catalogo di società


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> perché infastidisce ?


Prima infastidiva perché non diceva che si doveva lottare per vincere lo scudetto ma per andare in CL, ora lo ha detto infastidisce perché lo ha detto. Non sono obbiettivi, sbaglia a prescindere perché non lo vogliono. Sono gli odiatori per professione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel calciomercato di Gennaio c'era una duediligence in corso, Maldini ha detto dopo "Non abbiamo avuto modo di farlo". Parole che al tempo erano state tradotte in "Elliot non ci ha dato un euro" ora si è scoperto che invece significava "C'è una trattativa in corso, la rosa deve rimanere così perché è in fase di valutazione monetaria per un offerta". Dai. Lo sai bene anche te. Non hanno voluto fare un comunicato ufficiale per non avere 4 mesi di stampa addosso alla squadra, è uscito tutto a fine duediligence e comunicato dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain a Londra dove ci sono gli uffici di Investcorp europei.



A me della duediligence come tifoso frega una sega.
Ma capisco che voi contabili preferite sempre questo lato al posto di quello sportivo,e va bene così.

Mentre gli altri vincono noi facciamo i conti con la calcolatrice. Sono scelte.


----------



## numero 3 (25 Aprile 2022)

E niente...leggendo dei commenti sembra che siete stati in un congelatore per 11 anni e non avete vissuto le stagioni del Milan che invece io ricordo bene, Brocchi Inzaghi Honda Cerci Reina Diego Lopez Poli Bacca L Adriano Kalinic Fassone Mirabelli.....
Siamo primi ( o secondi), dirigenza milanista che sa parlare italiano, squadra affiatata, allenatore capace e educato.
Errori ne ha fatti Maldini ma chi non sbaglia?
È comunque un dipendente e non può in pubblico criticare la società per far piacere a noi del forum.


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me della duediligence come tifoso frega una sega.
> Ma capisco che voi contabili preferite sempre questo lato al posto di quello sportivo,e va bene così.
> 
> Mentre gli altri vincono noi facciamo i conti con la calcolatrice. Sono scelte.


Incrociamo le dita affinché nella prossima stagione si butti la calcolatrice nel wc e si tiri lo sciacquone.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> perché infastidisce ?


18 scudetti e 7 coppe campioni e vuol fare passare come incredibile uno scudetto dopo 10 anni... Quasi che il Milan sia una società perdente. Di anomalo è il fatto che non siamo stati competitivi.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me solo che parla in questi termini infastidisce. Se parla ancora così con l'arrivo di Investcorp è da mettere alla porta prima di subito. Qui si vuole vincere, il Milan deve puntare a vincere, è nel suo DNA. Di incredibile è il fatto che abbiamo vinto solo due scudetti in venti anni.
> Parole inopportune.


Se parlerà ancora così con l'arrivo di Investcorp sarà perché non sarà cambiato nulla dal punto di vista del mercato. Parlare di vincere quando non hai sotto il sedere una macchina competitiva a che serve se non a farti prendere per il culo? Si criticava Galliani e Berlusconi quando parlavano di scudetto con un Milan non competitivo, si critica Maldini se sta coi piedi per terra,l'unica è parlare da forti quando lo si è


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


Grande Paolo, tu l'hai sempre detto fin dal primo giorno che il Milan doveva tornare ai vertici e in un modo o nell'altro ci avete riportato qui, da due anni a respirare nuovamente l'alta classifica..
Lascia perdere chi ti critica per partito preso e si è dimenticato dove siamo stati negli ultimi 7-8 anni..

Spero ora arrivi chi ti darà gli strumenti per creare una grande rosa.. Ma la tua mentalità sarà sempre la garanzia di un milan al top


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me della duediligence come tifoso frega una sega.
> Ma capisco che voi contabili preferite sempre questo lato al posto di quello sportivo,e va bene così.
> 
> Mentre gli altri vincono noi facciamo i conti con la calcolatrice. Sono scelte.


Non sono un contabile, ahaha non so nemmeno come si calcola ma c'è un regolamento e non lo fa il Milan ne Elliot. Se stai per vendere casa non puoi aumentarne il valore altrimenti poi chi sta trattando prende e si alza dal tavolo, non so spigartelo a parole, perché non sono un contabile. E' proprio un regolamento finanziario.

Se faccio un contratto di duediligence il venditore non può toccare il valore del bene. Che sia una squadra o una casa. In pratica la duediligence è un accordo scritto che afferma "Io tizio ho intenzione i fare un offerta ma devo controllare lo stato economico e il valore della società, quindi in questo periodo la rosa della squadra non deve ne aumentare ne diminuire di valore." Il compratore accetta e firma il contratto di interesse, quindi tutto si blocca. E' proprio un regolamento, in caso viene violato il contratto viene annullato e generalmente il compratore si sente preso in giro e molla il tavolo oltre a denunciare il venditore 

Non è una scelta mia, io vorrei M'bappè, Halaaland, tutti i top player del mondo tutti nel Milan modello Milan di Capello con Baggio, Laudrup e Papin panchinari con il presidente che spende 800M all'anno di mercato calciatori


----------



## davoreb (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me della duediligence come tifoso frega una sega.
> Ma capisco che voi contabili preferite sempre questo lato al posto di quello sportivo,e va bene così.
> 
> Mentre gli altri vincono noi facciamo i conti con la calcolatrice. Sono scelte.


ma che c'entra? Semplicemente non si giudica un dirigente per un qualcosa che non poteva fare.

in base al budget speso Maldini ha fatto un lavoro enorme creando una squadra che da lato sportivo sta ottenendo i migliori risultati degli ultimi 10 anni e con un squadra che gioca un bel calcio e da soddisfazioni.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel calciomercato di Gennaio c'era una duediligence in corso, Maldini ha detto dopo "Non abbiamo avuto modo di farlo". Parole che al tempo erano state tradotte in "Elliot non ci ha dato un euro" ora si è scoperto che invece significava "C'è una trattativa in corso, la rosa deve rimanere così perché è in fase di valutazione monetaria per un offerta". Dai. Lo sai bene anche te. Non hanno voluto fare un comunicato ufficiale per non avere 4 mesi di stampa addosso alla squadra, è uscito tutto a fine duediligence e comunicato dell'ambasciata UK del Bahrain a Londra dove ci sono gli uffici di Investcorp europei.



A posteriori credo sia proprio cosi. Anche perchè per dire lo scorso anno presero Meite, Maindzukic e qualcun altro se non sbaglio e sicuramente le cose non erano messe come adesso.
Non credo sia "tircheria" ma semplicemente erano probabilmente realmente impossibilitati.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A posteriori credo sia proprio cosi. Anche perchè per dire lo scorso anno presero Meite, Maindzukic e qualcun altro se non sbaglio e sicuramente le cose non erano messe come adesso.
> Non credo sia "tircheria" ma semplicemente erano probabilmente realmente impossibilitati.


Una duediligence di 1,1 Miliardi di euro non si fa in 1 mese  Un articolo di Gennaio di una rivista finanziaria USA dicevano che c'era un fondo interessato all'acquisto del Milan, ma non ebbe risalto in Europa tale notizia, non fu poi confermata da nessuno e si perse in pochi minuti. Era una fase embrionale. E' uscito tutto a cose fatte, siamo state abitate con Mr. Bee e poi con SES-Fininvest ;asd:


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 18 scudetti e 7 coppe campioni e vuol fare passare come incredibile uno scudetto dopo 10 anni... Quasi che il Milan sia una società perdente. Di anomalo è il fatto che non siamo stati competitivi.


 mah sembra che viviate una realtà parallela,il Milan non è più quello di Berlusca ,e quello del Cinese e di Elliot,domani vedremo di chi,sembrate come uno che è stato benestante poi torna a vivere con lo stipendio,ma si ostina a fare la vita da ricco.Il Milan viene da dieci anni di nulla ,e già lottare per vincere e positivo,piagnucolare sulla passata grandeur non serve a nulla,tutti speriamo di tornare grandi,nel frattempo apprezziamo i miglioramenti.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> mah sembra che viviate una realtà parallela,il Milan non è più quello di Berlusca ,e quello del Cinese e di Elliot,domani vedremo di chi,sembrate come uno che è stato benestante poi torna a vivere con lo stipendio,ma si ostina a fare la vita da ricco.Il Milan viene da dieci anni di nulla ,e già lottare per vincere e positivo,piagnucolare sulla passata grandeur non serve a nulla,tutti speriamo di tornare grandi,nel frattempo apprezziamo i miglioramenti.


Quando si nasce ricchi e si mangia sempre caviale poi trovarsi a mangiarsi polpette al sugo fa delusione.  Capisco pure i tifosi che hanno vissuto solo l'epopea Berlusconiana, abituati a vincere sempre, prendere in giro gli amichetti interisti e juventini a scuola. E' stato tutto bello ma poi è finito, chi era abituato a prima si è fatta una ragione chi non ha mai vissuto quel periodo ha iniziato ad andare di matto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sono un contabile, ahaha non so nemmeno come si calcola ma c'è un regolamento e non lo fa il Milan ne Elliot. Se stai per vendere casa non puoi aumentarne il valore altrimenti poi chi sta trattando prende e si alza dal tavolo, non so spigartelo a parole, perché non sono un contabile. E' proprio un regolamento finanziario.
> 
> Se faccio un contratto di duediligence il venditore non può toccare il valore del bene. Che sia una squadra o una casa. In pratica la duediligence è un accordo scritto che afferma "Io tizio ho intenzione i fare un offerta ma devo controllare lo stato economico e il valore della società, quindi in questo periodo la rosa della squadra non deve ne aumentare ne diminuire di valore." Il compratore accetta e firma il contratto di interesse, quindi tutto si blocca. E' proprio un regolamento, in caso viene violato il contratto viene annullato e generalmente il compratore si sente preso in giro e molla il tavolo oltre a denunciare il venditore
> 
> Non è una scelta mia, io vorrei M'bappè, Halaaland, tutti i top player del mondo tutti nel Milan modello Milan di Capello con Baggio, Laudrup e Papin panchinari con il presidente che spende 800M all'anno di mercato calciatori



Vabbè,se vogliamo buttarla in caciare con Mbappè,Halland e altri fate pure.
A noi sarebbe bastato anche un Ciccio qualunque con un prestito da 500 mila € per essere un filo competitivi la davanti.
Mica spese da 20M a salire,un prestito cristo santo per sostituire quel marcio di pellegri.

E dal momento che l'inutile Lazetic è arrivato (e non gratis),evidentemente qualche piccolo movimento si poteva fare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> mah sembra che viviate una realtà parallela,il Milan non è più quello di Berlusca ,e quello del Cinese e di Elliot,domani vedremo di chi,sembrate come uno che è stato benestante poi torna a vivere con lo stipendio,ma si ostina a fare la vita da ricco.Il Milan viene da dieci anni di nulla ,e già lottare per vincere e positivo,piagnucolare sulla passata grandeur non serve a nulla,tutti speriamo di tornare grandi,nel frattempo apprezziamo i miglioramenti.


Il Milan come mentalità deve restare sempre il Milan, non vuol dire niente Milan di Berlusconi o Milan del cinese o Milan di Elliott. L'obiettivo deve restare sempre quello di vincere, essere sempre focalizzati sulla vittoria, perché se ti abitui alla mediocrità poi diventa una condizione abitudinaria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Aprile 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra? Semplicemente non si giudica un dirigente per un qualcosa che non poteva fare.
> 
> in base al budget speso Maldini ha fatto un lavoro enorme creando una squadra che da lato sportivo sta ottenendo i migliori risultati degli ultimi 10 anni e con un squadra che gioca un bel calcio e da soddisfazioni.


Secondo qualcuno il lavoro di Paolo dovrebbe essere questo :
Invocare in ogni intervista soldi per fare mercato
Dire che la proprietà sono degli straccioni
Ogni fine gara presentarsi ai microfoni a lamentarsi dei torti arbitrali

Per fortuna Paolo ha ben altro stile


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan come mentalità deve restare sempre il Milan, non vuol dire niente Milan di Berlusconi o Milan del cinese o Milan di Elliott. L'obiettivo deve restare sempre quello di vincere, essere sempre focalizzati sulla vittoria, perché se ti abitui alla mediocrità poi diventa una condizione abitudinaria.


 ma noi eravamo nella mediocrità non era un fallimento gestionale errato,eravamo proprio mediocri.


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vabbè,se vogliamo buttarla in caciare con Mbappè,Halland e altri fate pure.
> A noi sarebbe bastato anche un Ciccio qualunque con un prestito da 500 mila € per essere un filo competitivi la davanti.
> Mica spese da 20M a salire,un prestito cristo santo per sostituire quel marcio di pellegri.
> 
> E dal momento che l'inutile Lazetic è arrivato (e non gratis),evidentemente qualche piccolo movimento si poteva fare.


 credo tu abbia centrato il puntoi,il vero Milanismo va oltre le vittorie


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando si nasce ricchi e si mangia sempre caviale poi trovarsi a mangiarsi polpette al sugo fa delusione.  Capisco pure i tifosi che hanno vissuto solo l'epopea Berlusconiana, abituati a vincere sempre, prendere in giro gli amichetti interisti e juventini a scuola. E' stato tutto bello ma poi è finito, chi era abituato a prima si è fatta una ragione chi non ha mai vissuto quel periodo ha iniziato ad andare di matto.


Parliamo di un'era geologica fa. Quaranta anni fa sí e no. Da allora sono cambiate tante cose, è più anomalo tornare indietro di 40 anni che ritornare a essere competitivi ai massimi livelli.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


Non ti ho mai sentito parlare dopo le disfatte,ma fatti un bagno d'umilta'.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan come mentalità deve restare sempre il Milan, non vuol dire niente Milan di Berlusconi o Milan del cinese o Milan di Elliott. L'obiettivo deve restare sempre quello di vincere, essere sempre focalizzati sulla vittoria, perché se ti abitui alla mediocrità poi diventa una condizione abitudinaria.


Uno dei primi concetti espressi proprio da Paolo appena arrivato..
È infatti sono due anni che stiamo al vertice e "guarda caso" sono sparite le interviste gongolanti dopo 2 vittorie di fila.. Hai mai sentito giubili dopo vittorie negli scontri diretti? No.. Perché appunto queste cose devono essere la norma..

Ma la vittoria di ieri, per come è giunta e per il momento in cui siamo è troppo importante.. Da tifoso pure io ho sentito il peso di questo successo, figuriamoci nel gruppo

Paolo da uomo di calcio SA quanto i 3 punti di ieri potrebbero essere la svolta della stagione, quei momenti in cui riscrivi il destino


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vabbè,se vogliamo buttarla in caciare con Mbappè,Halland e altri fate pure.
> A noi sarebbe bastato anche un Ciccio qualunque con un prestito da 500 mila € per essere un filo competitivi la davanti.
> Mica spese da 20M a salire,un prestito cristo santo per sostituire quel marcio di pellegri.
> 
> E dal momento che l'inutile Lazetic è arrivato (e non gratis),evidentemente qualche piccolo movimento si poteva fare.


E' uscito Pellegri ed è entrato Lazetic, il valore della rosa non potevi modificarlo. Se usciva Lazatic valutato 5 M ed entrava esempio Botman Valutato 35M i valore cambiava troppo.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vabbè,se vogliamo buttarla in caciare con Mbappè,Halland e altri fate pure.
> A noi sarebbe bastato anche un Ciccio qualunque con un prestito da 500 mila € per essere un filo competitivi la davanti.
> Mica spese da 20M a salire,un prestito cristo santo per sostituire quel marcio di pellegri.
> 
> E dal momento che l'inutile Lazetic è arrivato (e non gratis),evidentemente qualche piccolo movimento si poteva fare.


All'inutile Lazetic aggiungi pure i 4,5 spesi a luglio per Billi Joue'.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me della duediligence come tifoso frega una sega.
> Ma capisco che voi contabili preferite sempre questo lato al posto di quello sportivo,e va bene così.
> 
> Mentre gli altri vincono noi facciamo i conti con la calcolatrice. Sono scelte.


E un discorso che ci sta tutto. E lo sai che non sono mica un "evoluto" ma fare questo discorso sulla proprietà e un conto. Invece farlo a Maldini Massara o Moncada non ha senso. Mica dovevano mettere i soldi dalla propria tasca.
Se l'Inter vince la seconda stella io mica vado in piazza per festeggiare il pareggio di bilancio... Piuttosto vado sotto la sede con i forconi perché la proprietà ha deciso per il secondo anno consecutivo di non provarci nemmeno.
Ma la parte sportiva avrà da parte mia solo un bel grazie.
Perché stiamo facendo risultati buoni se si considera che li stiamo ottenendo NONOSTANTE la proprietà stia li sempre a tagliare i costi.
Maldini non fa mercato con diciamo 30 mln (che sarebbero pochissimi). Fa mercato con -20 mln. Deve tagliare i costi ogni anno... Ma sempre con l'obiettivo di migliorare la squadra.
Se qualcuno pensa che Paolo Maldini sia contento di andare ad elemosinare prestiti con diritto per giocatori che costano una decina di mln... O addirittura prestito secchi...


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non ti ho mai sentito parlare dopo le disfatte,ma fatti un bagno d'umilta'.


Strano, eppure mi ricordo che veniva criticato perché non aveva ambizioni parlava di qualificazioni in CL quando si era primi e ora non va bene? Siete meravigliosi


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Strano, eppure mi ricordo che veniva criticato perché non aveva ambizioni parlava di qualificazioni in CL quando si era primi e ora non va bene? Siete meravigliosi


Siete meravigliosi voi che difendete sempre e comunque,dov'era dopo la sconfitta con lo Spezia,il pari di Salerno,il pari con l'Udinese?Mai sentito parlare dopo i passi falsi,mai sentito parlare dopo le innumerevoli sodomizzazioni subite,parla solo dopo le vittorie,specie se altisonanti,per prendere lodi e meriti.


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un'era geologica fa. Quaranta anni fa sí e no. Da allora sono cambiate tante cose, è più anomalo tornare indietro di 40 anni che ritornare a essere competitivi ai massimi livelli.


 siamo su un altro pianeta,i o divento Milanista perché scendiamo in B,troppa differenza non troveremo mai un punto d incontro.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Siete meravigliosi voi che difendete sempre e comunque,dov'era dopo la sconfitta con lo Spezia,il pari di Salerno,il pari con l'Udinese?Mai sentito parlare dopo i passi falsi,mai sentito parlare dopo le innumerevoli sodomizzazioni subite,parla solo dopo le vittorie,specie se altisonanti,per prendere lodi e meriti.


Io non difendo nessuno, ho criticato il non mercato di gennaio. Ma non dico una cosa e poi mi dico il contrario se Maldini dice quello che volevo sentirgli dire solo perché mi sta sulle bolas e devo andare contro a prescindere.

Perche se dico "E' sbagliato devi dire A e non B" e poi dice A non dico "E' sbagliato devi dire B!" Questo è isterismo.


----------



## Giofa (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 18 scudetti e 7 coppe campioni e vuol fare passare come incredibile uno scudetto dopo 10 anni... Quasi che il Milan sia una società perdente. Di anomalo è il fatto che non siamo stati competitivi.


Ma secondo me invece Maldini sottolinea che non è da Milan vincere due scudetti in 20 anni ma che, per questo motivo, i risultati delle ultime due stagioni sono positivi. A me sembra una considerazione talmente ovvia che non capisco le critiche


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' uscito Pellegri ed è entrato Lazetic, il valore della rosa non potevi modificarlo. Se usciva Lazatic valutato 5 M ed entrava esempio Botman Valutato 35M i valore cambiava troppo.



Alt,capiamoci.
Infatti ho scritto che non pretendevo mica il colpo da 20-30M,ma che sarebbe bastato un niente per essere più competitivi.

Mi vuoi dire che con 5M (che sono comunque un budget misero) non siamo riusciti a trovare un giocatore migliore di Lazetic ?
E con giocatore migliore di Lazetic intendo un giocatore in grado di correre e di dare fin da subito il proprio contributo per la squadra,anzichè un ragazzetto al momento inutile anche per la primavera ?

@Djici lo so bene,ma infatti la mia critica va a quell'ultima frase detta da Maldini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

Se uno avesse vissuto negli ultimi 10 anni su Marte leggendo alcuni post ( legittimo pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe ) penserebbe che siamo stati undicesimi lo scorso anno e finiremo decimi in questo campionato. 
Purtroppo il pessimismo è uno stile di vita, quando si approccia al negativismo anche arrivasse Mbappè e Haaland non andrebbero bene. 
Non ho mai conosciuto un pessimista aver successo nella vita, mai. Lo spirito positivo ti porta a far cose straordinarie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alt,capiamoci.
> Infatti ho scritto che non pretendevo mica il colpo da 20-30M,ma che sarebbe bastato un niente per essere più competitivi.
> 
> Mi vuoi dire che con 5M (che sono comunque un budget misero) non siamo riusciti a trovare un giocatore migliore di Lazetic ?
> ...


Evidentemente non si poteva lavorare sulla rosa della prima squadra. No ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Uno dei primi concetti espressi proprio da Paolo appena arrivato..
> È infatti sono due anni che stiamo al vertice e "guarda caso" sono sparite le interviste gongolanti dopo 2 vittorie di fila.. Hai mai sentito giubili dopo vittorie negli scontri diretti? No.. Perché appunto queste cose devono essere la norma..
> 
> Ma la vittoria di ieri, per come è giunta e per il momento in cui siamo è troppo importante.. Da tifoso pure io ho sentito il peso di questo successo, figuriamoci nel gruppo
> ...


La dialettica si accende solo quando vince, quando perde sparisce e non si fa vedere. In questo ha imparato da Galliani, che si eclissava dopo una sconfitta...
Sul piano comunicativo non lo trovo abile, a me con questa intervista trasmette l'idea che vincere o perdere a questo punto non cambia nulla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


giusto, crediamoci fino alla fine. Dobbiamo farlo da tifosi. 

Ragionando razionalmente invece, siamo tutti consapevoli che l'Inter è in forma e ha un calendario molto molto abbordabile, a differenza nostra. Insomma, le probabilità sono basse.


----------



## mil77 (25 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Siete meravigliosi voi che difendete sempre e comunque,dov'era dopo la sconfitta con lo Spezia,il pari di Salerno,il pari con l'Udinese?Mai sentito parlare dopo i passi falsi,mai sentito parlare dopo le innumerevoli sodomizzazioni subite,parla solo dopo le vittorie,specie se altisonanti,per prendere lodi e meriti.


Veramente dopo lo Spezia ha parlato eccome se ha parlato...


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

Su dai closing,cacciamo Maldini e andiamo a prendere Paratici che ci porta Cristiano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se uno avesse vissuto negli ultimi 10 anni su Marte leggendo alcuni post ( legittimo pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe ) penserebbe che siamo stati undicesimi lo scorso anno e finiremo decimi in questo campionato.
> Purtroppo il pessimismo è uno stile di vita, quando si approccia al negativismo anche arrivasse Mbappè e Haaland non andrebbero bene.
> Non ho mai conosciuto un pessimista aver successo nella vita, mai. Lo spirito positivo ti porta a far cose straordinarie.


Si sta parlando di Maldini. Se ragionassi come te, dovrei dire che difendi sempre Maldini e la società perché hai l'atteggiamento da leccapiedi e quindi sei abituato a fare il ruffiano nella vita. Non conoscendoti non posso dirlo però. Claro?


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Criticare Maldini è lecito ma criticarlo perché i Singer hanno preferito guadagnare 400 dalla vendita del Milan piuttosto che 350 (ma forse con uno scudetto) non ci sta. Criticatelo per la gestione del figlio e per qualche scelta sbagliata (ma sempre correlata alla chiusura dei rubinetti), questo ci sta.
Avrebbe potuto “accusare” la proprietà e dimettersi? Sì avrebbe potuto, ma sarebbe servito a qualcosa? Io non credo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me invece Maldini sottolinea che non è da Milan vincere due scudetti in 20 anni ma che, per questo motivo, i risultati delle ultime due stagioni sono positivi. A me sembra una considerazione talmente ovvia che non capisco le critiche


Io l'ho letta diversamente... Dice che siccome il Milan ha vinto due scudetti in venti anni, è incredibile se ne vincesse un altro. Tanto è vero che dice "quando ti capita".... Come a dire "sensazionale avere l'opportunità, magari non ricapiterà".


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La dialettica si accende solo quando vince, quando perde sparisce e non si fa vedere. In questo ha imparato da Galliani, che si eclissava dopo una sconfitta...
> Sul piano comunicativo non lo trovo abile, a me con questa intervista trasmette l'idea che vincere o perdere a questo punto non cambia nulla.


Nessun dirigente va in tv dopo le sconfitte.. Mai
Salvo casi estremi che in questi due anni non sono mai capitati a parte la figuraccia di Bergamo
E il perché è molto semplice, cosa vai a dire?! Ti presenti per criticare la squadra? Fare rimproveri pubblici a giocatori o mister? A farti portare su argomenti scomodi dalle interviste?
Davvero non ha senso.. Ecco perché non lo fa nessuno

Poi vabbè ragazzi se si vuole far passare perfino Maldini per uno con la mentalità perdente io alzo le mani.. Nella nostra storia centenaria è l'uomo che ha vinto di più e non era mai sazio di trofei, di certo non è lui quello che si accontenta


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sta parlando di Maldini. Se ragionassi come te, dovrei dire che difendi sempre Maldini e la società perché hai l'atteggiamento da leccapiedi e quindi sei abituato a fare il ruffiano nella vita. Non conoscendoti non posso dirlo però. Claro?


E va beh, la butti sul personale. Chiudo qui , buona vita.


----------



## Konrad (25 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Uno dei primi concetti espressi proprio da Paolo appena arrivato..
> È infatti sono due anni che stiamo al vertice e "guarda caso" sono sparite le interviste gongolanti dopo 2 vittorie di fila.. Hai mai sentito giubili dopo vittorie negli scontri diretti? No.. Perché appunto queste cose devono essere la norma..
> 
> Ma la vittoria di ieri, per come è giunta e per il momento in cui siamo è troppo importante.. Da tifoso pure io ho sentito il peso di questo successo, figuriamoci nel gruppo
> ...


92 minuti di applausi. La vittoria di ieri da una carica incredibile, guardate come hanno esultato e come tutte le problematiche si sono appianare. Per me il messaggio è arrivato bello forte anche ai nati male, che già pregustavano il pari. 

Non capita... Ma se capita...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se uno avesse vissuto negli ultimi 10 anni su Marte leggendo alcuni post ( legittimo pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe ) penserebbe che siamo stati undicesimi lo scorso anno e finiremo decimi in questo campionato.
> Purtroppo il pessimismo è uno stile di vita, quando si approccia al negativismo anche arrivasse Mbappè e Haaland non andrebbero bene.
> Non ho mai conosciuto un pessimista aver successo nella vita, mai. Lo spirito positivo ti porta a far cose straordinarie.


La cosa migliore restare nelmezzo, quando ci sono cose fatte positive e normale essere ottimista , ma quando ci sono cose che non funzionano e naturale essere pessimista.

Una persona che difende la società a spada tratta ,sempre e comunque, anche quando ci sono errori evidenti dopo un Po diventa poco credibile( si parla in generale) , come chi critica in continuazione tralasciando le cose buone che si sono fatte anche lui diventa poco credibile. La via di mezzo è sempre la migliore


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore restare nelmezzo, quando ci sono cose fatte positive e normale essere ottimista , ma quando ci sono cose che non funzionano e naturale essere pessimista.
> 
> Una persona che difende la società a spada tratta ,sempre e comunque, anche quando ci sono errori evidenti dopo un Po diventa poco credibile( si parla in generale) , come chi critica in continuazione tralasciando le cose buone che si sono fatte anche lui diventa poco credibile. La via di mezzo è sempre la migliore


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore restare nelmezzo, quando ci sono cose fatte positive e normale essere ottimista , ma quando ci sono cose che non funzionano e naturale essere pessimista.
> 
> Una persona che difende la società a spada tratta ,sempre e comunque, anche quando ci sono errori evidenti dopo un Po diventa poco credibile( si parla in generale) , come chi critica in continuazione tralasciando le cose buone che si sono fatte anche lui diventa poco credibile. La via di mezzo è sempre la migliore


Quando la critica è motivata e argomentata va bene. Per il resto siamo su un forum, non possiamo essere d’accordo sempre  
Su Maldini io scindo sempre il giocatore dal dirigente, perché se dovessi valutare il suo operato sulla base di quello che ha fatto in passato da giocatore non potrei essere lucido nel giudizio. Maldini da giocatore è sinonimo di vittorie, ma è stato anche l’emblema del Mulino Bianco, trascinandosi fino a 41 anni suonati per il campo.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando la critica è motivata e argomentata va bene. Per il resto siamo su un forum, non possiamo essere d’accordo sempre
> Su Maldini io scindo sempre il giocatore dal dirigente, perché se dovessi valutare il suo operato sulla base di quello che ha fatto in passato da giocatore non potrei essere lucido nel giudizio. Maldini da giocatore è sinonimo di vittorie, ma è stato anche l’emblema del Mulino Bianco, trascinandosi fino a 41 anni suonati per il campo.


Sei uno che sta nel mezzo, pane pane vino vino. Così si può discutere altrimenti meglio lasciar stare.

Siamo in un forum ci mancherebbe ognuno esprime la sua, ma io questa cosa che" a me basta entrare in Champions per essere felice" non mi entra in testa. I treni si prendono quando passano non puoi aspettarne un altro perché non sai se passerà. Per me il Milan era da scudetto e questa dalla prima giornata.


----------



## numero 3 (25 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Siete meravigliosi voi che difendete sempre e comunque,dov'era dopo la sconfitta con lo Spezia,il pari di Salerno,il pari con l'Udinese?Mai sentito parlare dopo i passi falsi,mai sentito parlare dopo le innumerevoli sodomizzazioni subite,parla solo dopo le vittorie,specie se altisonanti,per prendere lodi e meriti.




Visto che a te Maldini fa schifo...mi dici un nome di un dirigente (VOGLIO IL NOME PERO') che ami e vuoi che rappresenti la tua squadra?


----------



## numero 3 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La dialettica si accende solo quando vince, quando perde sparisce e non si fa vedere. In questo ha imparato da Galliani, che si eclissava dopo una sconfitta...
> Sul piano comunicativo non lo trovo abile, a me con questa intervista trasmette l'idea che vincere o perdere a questo punto non cambia nulla.





Questo non è vero, in Italia le TV corrono sempre a intervistare i vincitori, lo fanno da sempre, intervistano gli sconfitti solo se ci sono episodi regressi o torti arbitrali MA Maldini per filosofia non alimenta polemiche e la notizia finisce subito su un binario morto.


----------



## kipstar (25 Aprile 2022)

anche se non le vincessimo tutte e posso anche incominciare a crederci.....se ci credono i giocatori.....faccio fatica a trovare una partita dove l'inter possa perdere punti. Occhio al cagliari se è salvo o meno alla penultima......


----------



## numero 3 (25 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> anche se non le vincessimo tutte e posso anche incominciare a crederci.....se ci credono i giocatori.....faccio fatica a trovare una partita dove l'inter possa perdere punti. Occhio al cagliari se è salvo o meno alla penultima......



Noi incontriamo squadre senza obbiettivi che giocheranno quindi libere mentalmente, fra queste il Verona gemellato con l'inter che venderebbe il suo scudetto per umiliarci una terza volta, l'Inter dovrà incontrare Samp e Cagliari che visti i risultati di Genoa e Salernitana probabile abbiano ancora qualche punto da fare..
Io voglio crederci ancora.


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non si poteva lavorare sulla rosa della prima squadra. No ?


Ah no? Ma non avevamo mica saltato il mercato perché "la rosa é a posto, c'é KALULU" ? Ora é la due diligence che ha bloccato tutto, capisco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah no? Ma non avevamo mica saltato il mercato perché "la rosa é a posto, c'é KALULU" ? Ora é la due diligence che ha bloccato tutto, capisco


È stato il fainanscial ferblei a bloccare tutto il mercato. Idiott voleva spendere, ma la UEFA ci squalifica se spendiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Tutti sono criticabili. Anche Maldini ha sbagliato e sbaglierà ma continuare a negarne i meriti, per me, è frutto di pregiudizio.


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È stato il fainanscial ferblei a bloccare tutto il mercato. Idiott voleva spendere, ma la UEFA ci squalifica se spendiamo.


Ma non veniamo da due quindicesimi posti di fila e quindi non si può dire che Elliott é un fondo di rabbini vergognosi e che quei 4 milioni BUTTATI per Lazetic potevano essere spesi per un prestito secco di un bidone qualunque, fosse anche Isco...


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Aprile 2022)

Non siete mai contenti dovete trovare il cavillo per criticare Maldini…oramai non vi resta che remare contro solamente per il gusto di dire io avevo ragione!! bei tifosi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Non siete mai contenti *dovete trovare il cavillo *per criticare Maldini…oramai non vi resta che remare contro solamente per il gusto di dire io avevo ragione!! bei tifosi



Ecco i famosi cavilli  
Billy Ballo Tourè.
Nessun sostituto del trequartista perso a p0.
Pellegri.
Messias.
Bakayoko.
Florenzi.
Lazetic.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco i famosi cavilli
> Billy Ballo Tourè.
> Nessun sostituto del trequartista perso a p0.
> Pellegri.
> ...



Insomma Maldini ha fatto solo errori?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Insomma Maldini ha fatto solo errori?



Quest'anno ha fatto un casino nero con gli acquisti,si salva giusto Maignan.
Volete negare anche questo ?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha fatto un casino nero con gli acquisti,si salva giusto Maignan.
> Volete negare anche questo ?



Proponiti come DS del Milan.


----------



## King of the North (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me solo che parla in questi termini infastidisce. Se parla ancora così con l'arrivo di Investcorp è da mettere alla porta prima di subito. Qui si vuole vincere, il Milan deve puntare a vincere, è nel suo DNA. Di incredibile è il fatto che abbiamo vinto solo due scudetti in venti anni.
> Parole inopportune.


Non sono le 5 lettere che compongono il nome della nostra squadra ad avere un dna vincente…….perché delle lettere da sole il dna non ce l’hanno. Maldini ha sangue rossonero e ha nel dna la vittoria. Mandi via Paolo e cosa ci rimane oltre alla storia?
Se vogliamo vincere Maldini deve stare lì dov’è, dove per altro sta dimostrando capacità da fuoriclasse anche come dirigente.


----------



## King of the North (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco i famosi cavilli
> Billy Ballo Tourè.
> Nessun sostituto del trequartista perso a p0.
> Pellegri.
> ...


Messias sta sicurando performando per quanto è stato pagato. È comunque il titolare del ruolo, qualche gol lo ha fatto e ieri ne stava facendo uno davvero niente male.
Florenzi ha sempre giocato ottime partite….
Quando vedrò in campo Lazetic potrò esprimermi.
Andatevi a leggere il topic su Leao:
nella lista avresti messo anche lui ma alla lunga si è dimostrato un acquisto azzeccato.
Comunque si, cavilli….
Siamo in lotta per lo scudetto a 4 giornate dalla fine.


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco i famosi cavilli
> Billy Ballo Tourè.
> Nessun sostituto del trequartista perso a p0.
> Pellegri.
> ...


Se non ci sono soldi cosa fai vai a rubare? se la società non vuole che colpa ne ha Maldini ? dai ragazzi ragionate un pochino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Se non ci sono soldi cosa fai vai a rubare? se la società non vuole che colpa ne ha Maldini ? dai ragazzi ragionate un pochino



Quindi mi state dicendo che era impossibile trovare di meglio ?
Mi state dicendo che a 5M non era possibile trovare uno migliore di Billy Ballo Tourè ?
Mi state dicendo che a quasi 3M non era possibile intavolare una trattativa in prestito con (o addirittura prestito secco) con un giocatore migliore di Messias ?
Mi state dicendo che era impossibile,avendo persino il database di Moncada,trovare un giocatore migliore di Pellegri ?
Mi state dicendo che versando 1,5 milioni per il prestito di (nome X),non potevamo prendere un calciatore migliore di Florenzi ?
Mi state dicendo che era impossibile trovare,per 750 mila €,il prestito di un centrocampista migliore di Bakayoko.

Mi state dicendo veramente questo ?
Il tutto dopo aver acquistato e pagato un giocatore per farlo rimanere in prestito in Francia (per risparmiare 1 milione sul prezzo del cartellino  ). Giocatore che,se guardiamo la rosa,poteva esserci anche utile.

Perchè io capisco la mancanza di soldi e tutto,capisco il dover far le nozze con i fichi secchi,ma alla fine qui si sta parlando di aver azzeccato 1 solo acquisto (Maignan) in tutta la sessione estiva del calciomercato.
Anzi,dirò di più,non me la prendo neanche per l'acquisto di Pellegri perchè è stata una scommessa,fallita,ma pur sempre una scommessa che si poteva/doveva tentare.
L'errore non è stato prendere Pellegri,ma puntare tutto su un calciatore 40enne ed acquistare un co-titolare di 36 anni.


----------



## Giofa (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha fatto un casino nero con gli acquisti,si salva giusto Maignan.
> Volete negare anche questo ?


Giroud non è stato un cattivo acquisto, Maignan lo definirei ottimo e anche Florenzi come italiano (per questioni di liste) lo metterei nei "buoni". Inspiegabile ballo toure. Per la mancata sostituzione del trequartista sono d'accordo in attesa di valutare Adli, se si rivelasse forte e maturo potrei capire la scelta di soffrire un anno (hanno probabilmente sperato in una stagione migliore di Diaz) per poi avere il n.10 dei prossimi anni.
Comunque nessun dirigente è infallibile,Marotta per esempio ha speso un sacco di soldi per un mediocre come Correa.
Secondo me ci vorrebbe più equilibrio nei giudizi, Paolo non è re Mida ma nemmeno uno messo lì solo perché è stato il terzino più forte del mondo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Giroud non è stato un cattivo acquisto, Maignan lo definirei ottimo e anche Florenzi come italiano (per questioni di liste) lo metterei nei "buoni". Inspiegabile ballo toure. Per la mancata sostituzione del trequartista sono d'accordo in attesa di valutare Adli, se si rivelasse forte e maturo potrei capire la scelta di soffrire un anno (hanno probabilmente sperato in una stagione migliore di Diaz) per poi avere il n.10 dei prossimi anni.
> *Comunque nessun dirigente è infallibile*,Marotta per esempio ha speso un sacco di soldi per un mediocre come Correa.
> Secondo me ci vorrebbe più equilibrio nei giudizi,* Paolo non è re Mida* ma nemmeno uno messo lì solo perché è stato il terzino più forte del mondo



Ecco,finalmente.
Perchè sentendo qualcuno pareva che Maldini fosse il Re Mida che trasforma in oro tutto ciò che tocca.
Non è così.
Dire che ha cannato il calciomercato non è eresia.
E il fatto di aver fatto mercato con pochi soldi a disposizione,beh,se proprio vogliamo non è neanche una giustificazione,perchè ci sono dirigenti (non Marotta,ne Leonardo  ) che con i fichi secchi ci vanno anche a nozze.

Tipo uno come Sartori,capace di scoprire e portare in Italia buoni giocatori a prezzi contenutissimi.
Se poi invece vogliamo far intendere che con quei soldi non poteva trovare giocatori migliori di billy ballo,messias,bakayoko,florenzi,pellegri,alzo le mani.


----------



## sampapot (26 Aprile 2022)

certo che bisogna provarci...se non ci provi quando sei in teta, quando vuoi provarci?? almeno fino a mercoledì....purtroppo il nostro destino non è più nelle nostre mani, ma dobbiamo sperare in un qualche passo falso dell'inter...purtroppo abbiamo buttato all'aria troppi punti da "stupidi", tra errori arbitrali e cattivi approcci alle partite (bologna, udinese, salernitana e spezia).... a quest'ora saremmo a 4 punti da uno storico traguardo e invece ci toccherà mangiarci le dita


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi mi state dicendo che era impossibile trovare di meglio ?
> Mi state dicendo che a 5M non era possibile trovare uno migliore di Billy Ballo Tourè ?
> Mi state dicendo che a quasi 3M non era possibile intavolare una trattativa in prestito con (o addirittura prestito secco) con un giocatore migliore di Messias ?
> Mi state dicendo che era impossibile,avendo persino il database di Moncada,trovare un giocatore migliore di Pellegri ?
> ...


Ti sto dicendo che se devi comprare il meitè di turno a 5 milioni non ha senso, non ha senso perché non prendi nulla che ti possa alzare il livello con 5 milioni, c’è ne vogliono almeno 30-40 di milioni per prendere un innesto da scudetto, al massimo con 5 milioni puoi intavolare un prestito ma chi ? secondo te le squadre forti ti fanno questo regalo? parliamoci chiaro: i Tomori li trovi in prestito ma non è che ti va sempre bene, puoi comprare come dicevo primo il Meite di turno che non ti fa alzare nulla. Se la società avesse potuto ed era disposta a spendere, andava dal Sassuolo comprava Berardi subito, hk andava andava dal city offriva 80 milioni per Mahrez e con quello sicuro al 100x100 vincevi lo scudo, ma ripeto la società non ha è non è disposta a fare un operazione simile l’hanno anche specificato.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

Secondo me gli unici grossi errori di Maldini sono stati Ballo (cantonata davvero grossolana), Messias e Pellegri. sarei curioso di sapere quanto avrebbero pesato a bilancio gente come Deulofeu (che sarebbe tornato di corsa) e Augello (milanista), gente che potrebbe tornare utile come riserve anche in futuro ed anche rivendibile volendo. E tra l'altro col folletto Catalano oggi avremmo qualche punticino in più, altro che la farfallina col 10 e Salame Kers.


----------



## Maximo (26 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E niente...leggendo dei commenti sembra che siete stati in un congelatore per 11 anni e non avete vissuto le stagioni del Milan che invece io ricordo bene, Brocchi Inzaghi Honda Cerci Reina Diego Lopez Poli Bacca L Adriano Kalinic Fassone Mirabelli.....
> Siamo primi ( o secondi), dirigenza milanista che sa parlare italiano, squadra affiatata, allenatore capace e educato.
> Errori ne ha fatti Maldini ma chi non sbaglia?
> È comunque un dipendente e non può in pubblico criticare la società per far piacere a noi del forum.


Concordo.
Abbiamo avuto per anni una squadra con giocatori immondi, e lottavano per il 7/8 posto. Ora che lottiamo per il primato tocca leggere gli stessi commenti di 5/6 anni fa.
La dirigenza ha quasi azzerato i passivi e portato il Milan a competere per il vertice, e senza clamorosi “errori” arbitrali oggi il campionato sarebbe già nostro.
Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di più Maldini rispetto a quello che ha fatto?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan come mentalità deve restare sempre il Milan, non vuol dire niente Milan di Berlusconi o Milan del cinese o Milan di Elliott. L'obiettivo deve restare sempre quello di vincere, essere sempre focalizzati sulla vittoria, perché se ti abitui alla mediocrità poi diventa una condizione abitudinaria.


Mi dispiace contraddirti ma la società di cui parli è la Juve.

Al Milan l'obiettivo non è mai stato solo vincere, al Milan si scrive la storia.

Inoltre, e questa è una caratteristica intrinseca dell'essere milanisti, al Milan si muore e si risorge. La nostra è una storia di cicli leggendari e di cadute rovinose.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


In poche parole ha riassunto l'essenza di cento anni di storia della società. Niente di sorprendente visto che a parlare è il milanista per eccellenza, capitano figlio di capitano.

Non bisogna mollare un cm adesso, fino alla fine, come sempre. Piu forti dei torti arbitrali, delle plusvalenze farlocche, del taglio dei costi, dei traditori a parametro zero, della sfortuna e dello scetticismo soprattutto. In corsa fino alla fine nonostante tutto. Ha ragione, c'è da essere orgogliosi per quello che stanno facendo. Ora non ci dobbiamo fermare sul traguardo e fare tutto il possibile per non avere rimpianti.

Sarebbe un sogno tornare a vincere cosi, dopo tanti anni, in questo modo. Dopo tutta la m che ci siamo dovuti mangiare. Chi cerca di banalizzare quanto stiamo facendo beh lascia il tempo che trova, secondo me... magari poi è uno che a inizio stagione ci vedeva dietro Lazio e Roma e teme di non trovare posto per saltare sul carro in corsa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Abbiamo avuto per anni una squadra con giocatori immondi, e lottavano per il 7/8 posto. Ora che lottiamo per il primato tocca leggere gli stessi commenti di 5/6 anni fa.
> La dirigenza ha quasi azzerato i passivi e portato il Milan a competere per il vertice, e senza clamorosi “errori” arbitrali oggi il campionato sarebbe già nostro.
> Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di più Maldini rispetto a quello che ha fatto?


Trovare qualche attaccante decente magari. Magari rinnovare qualche contratto anziché perdere i giocatori a parametro zero. 
Detto questo vedremo, perché la sicurezza che resterà con la nuova proprietà non penso ci sia. Una nuova proprietà spesso inserisce propri elementi di fiducia in organico. Poi un conto è lavorare con tante risorse, un altro con poche. Non è automatico che uno abituato a lavorare con poco, invece con molto faccia bene. Considerando quello che Maldini/Massara hanno fatto nel mercato offensivo in questi anni non sono sicuro che siano in grado di portarti con 30 milioni talenti che possano diventare dei crack. Trovo molto più probabile che vadano su scarsoni tipo Berardi.


----------



## malos (26 Aprile 2022)

Da più parti si sente che a differenza di Maldini e Pioli l'inter tiene un profilo basso sui torti arbitrali???? E Maldini dovrebbe fare più casino secondo alcuni....Corrotti non ci sono parole.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


Se la dirigenza non avesse clamorosamente cannato l' 80% degli acquisti ( il budget era basso, ma quel poco è stato gettato dalla finestra) avremmo fatto una stagione clamorosa secondo me.
Scudetto e almeno ottavi di CL.

Siamo comunque qui ancora a lottare, quindi non si può dire altro che "bravi Maldini e Massara"

Però ho comunque l' amaro in bocca, davvero un peccato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti ma la società di cui parli è la Juve.
> 
> Al Milan l'obiettivo non è mai stato solo vincere, al Milan si scrive la storia.
> 
> Inoltre, e questa è una caratteristica intrinseca dell'essere milanisti, al Milan si muore e si risorge. La nostra è una storia di cicli leggendari e di cadute rovinose.


La storia è quella che decidi di scrivere. Il Milan è la società italiana con più Champions vinte, quella con un brand internazionale più forte, quella che ha più eco all'estero. Quello che abbiamo vissuto in questi anni è una anomalia, conseguenza da una parte dell'egocetrismo di Berlusconi che ha cercato di sabotare il Milan alla fine del ciclo, coinvolgendo la vendita in una lapalissiana operazione di lavaggio di capitali che doveva fare rientrare in qualche modo, e dall'altro del binomio Yonghong Li/Elliott. Che mi si voglia convincere che il Milan dovesse ritornare nel dimenticatoio perché il destino ineluttabile lo aveva già previsto, perché il DNA del Milan è cadere dopo le vittorie e i trionfi è una visione fatalista diffusa qualche addetto ai lavori del Milan per giustificare questo periodo.... Ma il Milan è stato affossato scientemente, altro che destino.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La storia è quella che decidi di scrivere. Il Milan è la società italiana con più Champions vinte, quella con un brand internazionale più forte, quella che ha più eco all'estero. Quello che abbiamo vissuto in questi anni è una anomalia, conseguenza da una parte dell'egocetrismo di Berlusconi che ha cercato di sabotare il Milan alla fine del ciclo, coinvolgendo la vendita in una lapalissiana operazione di lavaggio di capitali che doveva fare rientrare in qualche modo, e dall'altro del binomio Yonghong Li/Elliott. Che mi si voglia convincere che il Milan dovesse ritornare nel dimenticatoio perché il destino ineluttabile lo aveva già previsto, perché il DNA del Milan è cadere dopo le vittorie e i trionfi è una visione fatalista diffusa qualche addetto ai lavori del Milan per giustificare questo periodo.... Ma il Milan è stato affossato scientemente, altro che destino.


Non ho parlato di destino. Ma la storia del Milan è questa, grandi cicli trionfali e lunghi periodi difficili. E' cosi.

A differenza della Juve noi non vinciamo sempre. Ma quando lo facciamo sono vittorie memorabili.

Mi sa che tu segui il Milan da non molti anni e fondamentalmente ti sei abituato a vincere.


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha fatto un casino nero con gli acquisti,si salva giusto Maignan.
> Volete negare anche questo ?


Però dobbiamo anche ricordare che il budget per gli acquisti è stato di 77 milioni, di cui 50 per i riscatti di Tomori e Tonali e l’acquisto di Maignan.
Con 27 milioni Maldini e Massara dovevano prendere 6-7 giocatori. 

In ogni caso il buon dirigente non è quello che non sbaglia ma quello che sbaglia meno degli altri. A oggi siam secondi, quindi tanto schifo non abbiamo fatto.
Si può fare meglio? Assolutamente sì. Infatti io non mi straccerei le vesti qualora l’eventuale nuova proprietà dovesse decidere di metter mano anche nella parte sportiva-dirigenziale.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con 27 milioni Maldini e Massara dovevano prendere 6-7 giocatori.


Senza dubbio, ma quei 27 milioni hanno comunque reso quasi zero.

Fortuna Maignan si è rivelato molto più forte del previsto, altrimenti c' era da metterci una croce sopra e piangere in un angolino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho parlato di destino. Ma la storia del Milan è questa, grandi cicli trionfali e lunghi periodi difficili. E' cosi.
> 
> A differenza della Juve noi non vinciamo sempre. Ma quando lo facciamo entriamo sono vittorie memorabili.
> 
> Mi sa che tu segui il Milan da non molti anni e fondamentalmente ti sei abituato a vincere.


Io seguo il Milan da più anni di te, sono del 1981. Il Milan è una squadra ridotta male per via di proprietà disinteressate al lato sportivo o per via dell'egocetrismo del suo proprietario. Speriamo di invertire velocemente il trend.


----------



## Giofa (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco,finalmente.
> Perchè sentendo qualcuno pareva che Maldini fosse il Re Mida che trasforma in oro tutto ciò che tocca.
> Non è così.
> Dire che ha cannato il calciomercato non è eresia.
> ...


Verissimo, però come non dobbiamo farlo passare per Re Mida nemmeno come un fesso, facendo passare Sartori per genio.
Ho fatto una piccola ricerca e, insieme a tante bellissime operazioni, anche Sartori qualche cantonata l'ha presa:
Lovato 8 mln
Miranchuk 14,5
Lammers 7
Muratore 7
Czyborra 4,5

Io non direi che ha cannato il mercato, ha alternato buone operazioni (Maignan, Giroud, Florenzi, riscatto al ribasso di Tonali) con brutte operazioni, o quantomeno discutibili (Ballo, Messias, Pellegri).
Aggiungiamo però anche che col senno del poi son bravi tutti, anche se alcune operazioni sembravano errate fin dal principio


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho parlato di destino. Ma la storia del Milan è questa, grandi cicli trionfali e lunghi periodi difficili. E' cosi.
> 
> A differenza della Juve noi non vinciamo sempre. Ma quando lo facciamo sono vittorie memorabili.
> 
> Mi sa che tu segui il Milan da non molti anni e fondamentalmente ti sei abituato a vincere.


Verissimo, però c'è anche da dire che questo è il secondo periodo più lungo della nostra storia (il primo 1906/1915 - 1950 dipende come si considera la coppa federale della guerra che non viene riconosciuta come campionato) senza una vittoria di una CL e uno scudetto. 

Quindi sicuramente è un'anomalia della nostra storia.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io seguo il Milan da più anni di te, sono del 1981. Il Milan è una squadra ridotta male per via di proprietà disinteressate al lato sportivo o per via dell'egocetrismo del suo proprietario. Speriamo di invertire velocemente il trend.


Mi sa di no allora. Ho qualche anno piu di te.

Qui dentro ci sono tifosi che hanno vissuto persino la Serie B e Milan Casale, pensa te.

Diciamo che per te il Milan è quello di Berlusconi, dunque forte e vincente piu che altro. Ma la nostra storia non è questa. La storia del Milan è fatta a cicli e vincere non è ne normale ne scontato. D'altronde di scudetti ne abbiamo 18, la metà dei gobbi. 
Avendo noi 123 anni di storia, vinciamo in media uno scudetto ogni 7 anni piu o meno.

Quindi è vero in parte quello che dici, l'egocentrismo del proprietario ci ha ridotti male, ma è la stessa ragione di buona parte del nostro palmares, di 5 delle 7 Champions e di 8 dei 18 scudetti... Berlusconi è stato solo uno dei cicli della nostra storia, il piu vincente, con un inizio e una fine al pari dei precedenti, del Gre-No-Li o di Rocco e Rivera. Poi la caduta, l'ennesima, ora speriamo la rinascita.

Il destino del tifoso milanista non è vincere sempre, se la pensi cosi sarai sempre frustrato.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa di no allora. Ho qualche anno piu di te.
> 
> Qui dentro ci sono tifosi che hanno vissuto persino la Serie B e Milan Casale, pensa te.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione ma un pò di "stabilità" sarebbe cosa gradita eh, la "pausa" dopo l'ultima caduta ci ha snervato davvero di brutto, non si può vincere sempre (e non sarebbe addirittura neanche tanto appagante) ma fare 10 anni deprimenti è stato davvero pesante.


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio, ma quei 27 milioni hanno comunque reso quasi zero.


Beh oddio. In quei 27 ci sono anche i soldi per Giroud, Messias e Diaz che qualche punto pesante ce l’hanno. 
Tra i tre Diaz è stato il più deludente perché ha fatto tre partite e poi è sparito, ma all’inizio cinque-sei punti ce li ha portati(gol partita con Samp e Spezia, ha sbloccato il match a Venezia). Troppo troppo troppo poco per il trequartista titolare, ma alla fine anche lui il mattoncino l’ha messo.

Insomma se siamo a -1 a quattro dalla fine qualcosa di buono è stato fatto. Anche perché l’Inter vincerà lo scudetto con 87 punti, che non è una quota così bassa.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Verissimo, però c'è anche da dire che questo è il secondo periodo più lungo della nostra storia (il primo 1906/1915 - 1950 dipende come si considera la coppa federale della guerra che non viene riconosciuta come campionato) senza una vittoria di una CL e uno scudetto.
> 
> Quindi sicuramente è un'anomalia della nostra storia.


Non voglio andare OT. Quello che dici è vero, come pure è vero che questo periodo è venuto dopo il ciclo piu lungo e vincente della nostra storia... diciamo che ha ristabilito la media.

Per me il concetto chiave è che non si puo dare per scontato quello che stiamo facendo adesso. Lottare per questo scudetto è una cosa fantastica e c'è davvero da esserne orgogliosi come tifosi, non solo per la cosa in se ma soprattutto per il modo, a maggior ragione dopo il lungo periodo buio che abbiamo attraversato. 

A me sembra poi pure paradossale che in una stagione dove tanti ci davano fuori dalla Champions a settembre adesso si cerchi di rendere questa lotta per lo scudetto banale, come sottolinea giustamente anche Maldini. Ma ormai mi pare che scendere e risalire sul carro sia diventato uno sport nazionale, sbaglio forse io a sorprendermi ancora.


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a MTV:"In questa chiacchierata vorrei esprimere un concetto molto semplice ma che sento veramente mio, in quanto milanista. Io questa sera sono orgoglioso della squadra, orgoglioso dello staff, di questo tipo di comportamento e di quello che ci stanno dando i tifosi in questo momento. Sinceramente, è un'emozione vera ed è probabilmente il succo del nostro lavoro. E' quello che ci fa stare veramente bene e ci fa vivere con un'emotività a volte instabile ma che ci provoca sensazioni piacevolissime".
> 
> "Io credo che quando ci sono stagioni di questo genere l'obiettivo è quello di cercare di fare il meglio possibile. Quindi, avendo questa grande possibilità, noi dobbiamo puntare molto più in alto. Magari qualcuno, mi ricordo, all'inizio dell'anno non ci dava neanche tra le prime quattro, ma questa è una cosa che dobbiamo usare come stimolo e abbiamo usato come stimolo. I numeri parlano chiaro, sappiamo che per essere qua, per essere tra le prime due squadre degli ultimi due anni in quanto a punti fatti dobbiamo mantenere questo spirito di sacrificio. Credo sia la nostra caratteristica migliore".
> 
> "Se siamo qua lo dobbiamo al fatto che ci abbiamo sempre creduto, anche quando magari non comunicavamo in questa direzione, ma all'interno del nostro gruppo ci abbiamo sempre pensato. Ed è giusto così, perché non possiamo farlo passare come un obiettivo banale. Il Milan negli ultimi vent'anni ha vinto due scudetti. E stiamo parlando del Milan. Sarebbe un risultato incredibile, quando ti capita l'occasione ci devi provare fino in fondo. E poi, se le cose non dovessero andare bene, sai comunque di aver fatto il massimo".


L'anno prossimo non ci sono più scuse. Lo scudetto deve essere l'obiettivo dalla prima giornata. Stop.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però dobbiamo anche ricordare che il budget per gli acquisti è stato di 77 milioni, di cui 50 per i riscatti di Tomori e Tonali e l’acquisto di Maignan.
> Con 27 milioni Maldini e Massara dovevano prendere 6-7 giocatori.
> 
> In ogni caso il buon dirigente non è quello che non sbaglia ma quello che sbaglia meno degli altri.* A oggi siam secondi, quindi tanto schifo non abbiamo fatto.*
> Si può fare meglio? Assolutamente sì. Infatti io non mi straccerei le vesti qualora l’eventuale nuova proprietà dovesse decidere di metter mano anche nella parte sportiva-dirigenziale.



Si,ma chi sta tirando la carretta ?
Escluso Maignan (degli acquisti di quest'anno,l'unico che sta contribuendo realmente alla causa rossonera),la carretta la stanno tirando i vari Tonali,Leao,Bennacer,Tomori,Hernandez e ultimamente anche Pierino kalulu.
Praticamente tutto il gruppo squadra della passata stagione.

Così come ho fatto i complimenti a Paolo per gli acquisti di Leao,Hernandez,Kalulu,Tonali,Benna,kjaer,lo bastono quando sbaglia clamorosamente (per me clamorosamente) il mercato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa di no allora. Ho qualche anno piu di te.
> 
> Qui dentro ci sono tifosi che hanno vissuto persino la Serie B e Milan Casale, pensa te.
> 
> ...


Il Milan non vince ora semplicemente perché Berlusconi non si è adeguato e la serie A, in generale, pensava di poter vivere solo dei proventi derivanti dalla vendita dei diritti TV. Se devo spiegare la caduta del Milan bisogna contestualizzare e analizzare, altrimenti si finisce a fornire spiegazioni fantasiose da dare in pasto al tifoso. A Berlusconi sviluppare un Milan che vincesse a lungo termine non è mai interessato, quindi ha adottato una gestione improntata sul mecenatismo. Quando gli è servito per secondi fini che il Milan vincesse, ha allestito una squadra competitiva, ma ci sono stati momenti in cui anche con Berlusconi abbiamo vissuto fasi non proprio trionfali. Ma ripeto non vi sono ragioni storiche e ineluttabili tali da giustificare l'anonimato in cui siamo caduti. Il Milan ora è un grande club per brand, ha milioni di tifosi perché gran parte delle persone hanno vissuto il Milan vincente degli ultimi trentasette/trentotto anni... Certamente non ha molto senso secondo me dire a queste persone che il Milan quaranta anni fa non vinceva quindi è il DNA non è quello di una squadra vincente...
Certo che se il trend della mancanza di vittorie prosegue inesorabile per altri 10 anni allora perdi tifosi, ma oggi agli occhi della stragrande maggioranza del tifoso rossonero il Milan è vincente.
Spero di essere stato chiaro: Maldini fornisce una spiegazione filosofica basata sulla ciclicità della storia, ma ripeto che io non la bevo questa spiegazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma un pò di "stabilità" sarebbe cosa gradita eh, la "pausa" dopo l'ultima caduta ci ha snervato davvero di brutto, non si può vincere sempre (e non sarebbe addirittura neanche tanto appagante) ma fare 10 anni deprimenti è stato davvero pesante.


Capisco benissimo, a chi lo dici...

Adesso pero ci siamo, siamo a giocarci tutto dopo tanti anni. Per me è bellissimo, anche per le forti emozioni che mi sta dando, nel bene e nel male.

L'impressione è che il periodo piu buio sia in qualche modo finito. Almeno lo speriamo tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

però a parte tutto arrivar dietro a dei semifalliti che han smantellato non può essere soddisfacente.
non siamo la roma, quest'anno se si lavorava bene si vinceva.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non vince ora semplicemente perché Berlusconi non si è adeguato e la serie A, in generale, pensava di poter vivere solo dei proventi derivanti dalla vendita dei diritti TV. Se devo spiegare la caduta del Milan bisogna contestualizzare e analizzare, altrimenti si finisce a fornire spiegazioni fantasiose da dare in pasto al tifoso. A Berlusconi sviluppare un Milan che vincesse a lungo termine non è mai interessato, quindi ha adottato una gestione improntata sul mecenatismo. Quando gli è servito per secondi fini che il Milan vincesse, ha allestito una squadra competitiva, ma ci sono stati momenti in cui anche con Berlusconi abbiamo vissuto fasi non proprio trionfali. Ma ripeto non vi sono ragioni storiche e ineluttabili tali da giustificare l'anonimato in cui siamo caduti. Il Milan ora è un grande club per brand, ha milioni di tifosi perché gran parte delle persone hanno vissuto il Milan vincente degli ultimi trentasette/trentotto anni... Certamente non ha molto senso secondo me dire a queste persone che il Milan quaranta anni fa non vinceva quindi è il DNA non è quello di una squadra vincente...
> Certo che se il trend della mancanza di vittorie prosegue inesorabile per altri 10 anni allora perdi tifosi, ma oggi agli occhi della stragrande maggioranza del tifoso rossonero il Milan è vincente.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro: Maldini fornisce una spiegazione filosofica basata sulla ciclicità della storia, ma ripeto che io non la bevo questa spiegazione.


Si ma in tutto questo discorso cosa c'entra Maldini?

Lui è arrivato in un Milan decaduto a tutti gli effetti, tra l'altro dopo un'epopea di vittorie nelle quali lui era sempre in campo e in tante da capitano oltretutto. Adesso dice giustamente che stiamo rinascendo e tornando a giocare per vincere, cosa non banale ne scontata.

Il tuo discorso sul DNA è al contrario davvero teorico. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte purtroppo che il Milan sia vincente. Se è scritto da qualche parto lo è appunto nella sua storia, che ripeto è ciclica, fatta di trionfi e cadute. Questo è il nostro DNA, se proprio ne abbiamo uno.

Ma il nostro vero DNA è fatto di stile, di classe, di uomini veri, di vittore memorabili, di squadre leggendarie, di campioni unici e soprattutto di rinascite. Questo è il Milan, molto piu degli scudetti e delle coppe vinte.

Il Milan diventa vincente solo se gestito bene. Altrimenti come appunto hai visto in questi lunghi anni col cavolo che si vince, si naviga a metà classifica altroché. Forse dispiace sentirselo dire perchè noto che non tutti i tifosi sono orgogliosi della nostra storia, ma il Milan non è la Juve, da noi vincere non è tutto e non è scontato.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma in tutto questo discorso cosa c'entra Maldini?
> 
> Lui è arrivato in un Milan decaduto a tutti gli effetti, tra l'altro dopo un'epopea di vittorie nelle quali lui era sempre in campo e in tante da capitano oltretutto. Adesso dice giustamente che stiamo rinascendo e tornando a giocare per vincere, cosa non banale ne scontata.
> 
> ...


Invece sarebbe ora di crearla una mentalità vincente da cannibali in Italia, perché le CL le vedremo col binocolo ancora per diversi lustri e la bacheca continua a prendere polvere. Si deve puntare a vincere, senza se e senza ma, perché pensare che il Milan senza tutto quello che ha vinto avrebbe lo stesso appeal, lo stesso status e gli stessi tifosi significa ignorare una delle basi di un top club. Noi non siamo l'Atalanta o il Sassuolo, non può bastare giocare bene e non protestare fuori dal campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma in tutto questo discorso cosa c'entra Maldini?
> 
> Lui è arrivato in un Milan decaduto a tutti gli effetti, tra l'altro dopo un'epopea di vittorie nelle quali lui era sempre in campo e in tante da capitano oltretutto. Adesso dice giustamente che stiamo rinascendo e tornando a giocare per vincere, cosa non banale ne scontata.
> 
> ...


Francamente il discorso della ciclicità della storia l'ho sentita applicata solo in filosofia e appunto al Milan. Tutto è ciclico, ma mica è connaturato nel DNA di un club. Tutti i club vincono o perdono, il problema del Milan è che da un anno a un altro ha deposto le armi e un decadimento così repentino non si può spiegare con un approccio filosofico di ciclicità della storia, perché appunto tracolli del genere negli ultimi 40 anni li ho visti solo per club che non avevano storia, non avevano una tradizione consolidata di vittorie, come Parma e Lazio. Poi ripeto, ognuno è libero di credere in quello che vuole.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> certo che bisogna provarci...se non ci provi quando sei in teta, quando vuoi provarci?? almeno fino a mercoledì....purtroppo il nostro destino non è più nelle nostre mani, ma dobbiamo sperare in un qualche passo falso dell'inter...purtroppo abbiamo buttato all'aria troppi punti da "stupidi", tra errori arbitrali e cattivi approcci alle partite (bologna, udinese, salernitana e spezia).... a quest'ora saremmo a 4 punti da uno storico traguardo e invece ci toccherà mangiarci le dita


Lo scudetto l'abbiamo perso in quelli approcci. Ci sono partite che devi vincere, non basta giocarle.

Se le squadre ti creano problemi, butti il fioretto e prendi la spada, se necessario la metti su lotta e voglia cosa che non abbiamo fatto. 

Erano partite da prendere come la Lazio, pochi passaggi , verticalità e gioco su seconda palle e palle sporche, non lo abbiamo fatto. Bastava vincerne una di quella maledetta partita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi mi state dicendo che era impossibile trovare di meglio ?
> Mi state dicendo che a 5M non era possibile trovare uno migliore di Billy Ballo Tourè ?
> Mi state dicendo che a quasi 3M non era possibile intavolare una trattativa in prestito con (o addirittura prestito secco) con un giocatore migliore di Messias ?
> Mi state dicendo che era impossibile,avendo persino il database di Moncada,trovare un giocatore migliore di Pellegri ?
> ...


Perché manca Giroud?
solo perché ha fatto goal importanti?


----------



## davoreb (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un'era geologica fa. Quaranta anni fa sí e no. Da allora sono cambiate tante cose, è più anomalo tornare indietro di 40 anni che ritornare a essere competitivi ai massimi livelli.



volenti o nolenti i 25 anni di Berlusconi con 5 cl (otto finali) e 7 scudetti sono un anomalia.

noi non siamo la squadra di stato tipo juve o bayern.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

l' inter ha Bologna, Udinese, Empoli, Cagliari, Samp. Loro in genere le vincono tutte o quasi con quelle dalla metà della classifica in giù. Facciamo una tabellina: 

- 5 vittorie: 87 punti
- 4 vittorie e 1 pareggio: 85 punti 
- 4 vittorie e 1 sconfitta: 84 punti
- 3 vittorie e 2 pareggi: 83 punti 

Per me lo scenario più probabile sono 85 punti. Il chè significa che dobbiamo vincerle tutte per sperare, finendo a 86 punti


----------



## sampapot (29 Aprile 2022)

dopo il regalo di Radu, direi che la situazione è notevolmente migliorata....e a questo punto la loro partita di Udine assume grande importanza....noi dobbiamo preoccuparci di vincere contro la fiorentina, che dopo magre figure, con noi darà sicuramente il massimo


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l' inter ha Bologna, Udinese, Empoli, Cagliari, Samp. Loro in genere le vincono tutte o quasi con quelle dalla metà della classifica in giù. Facciamo una tabellina:
> 
> - 5 vittorie: 87 punti
> - 4 vittorie e 1 pareggio: 85 punti
> ...


Direi il più probabile sia il terzo 

È un campionato davvero imprevedibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non vince ora semplicemente perché Berlusconi non si è adeguato e la serie A, in generale, pensava di poter vivere solo dei proventi derivanti dalla vendita dei diritti TV. Se devo spiegare la caduta del Milan bisogna contestualizzare e analizzare, altrimenti si finisce a fornire spiegazioni fantasiose da dare in pasto al tifoso. A Berlusconi sviluppare un Milan che vincesse a lungo termine non è mai interessato, quindi ha adottato una gestione improntata sul mecenatismo. Quando gli è servito per secondi fini che il Milan vincesse, ha allestito una squadra competitiva, ma ci sono stati momenti in cui anche con Berlusconi abbiamo vissuto fasi non proprio trionfali. Ma ripeto non vi sono ragioni storiche e ineluttabili tali da giustificare l'anonimato in cui siamo caduti. Il Milan ora è un grande club per brand, ha milioni di tifosi perché gran parte delle persone hanno vissuto il Milan vincente degli ultimi trentasette/trentotto anni... Certamente non ha molto senso secondo me dire a queste persone che il Milan quaranta anni fa non vinceva quindi è il DNA non è quello di una squadra vincente...
> Certo che se il trend della mancanza di vittorie prosegue inesorabile per altri 10 anni allora perdi tifosi, ma oggi agli occhi della stragrande maggioranza del tifoso rossonero il Milan è vincente.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro: Maldini fornisce una spiegazione filosofica basata sulla ciclicità della storia, ma ripeto che io non la bevo questa spiegazione.


Ottima considerazione, ci sarebbe da perderci ore.


----------



## King of the North (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha fatto un casino nero con gli acquisti,si salva giusto Maignan.
> Volete negare anche questo ?


Siamo primi in classifica ma di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## King of the North (29 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma chi sta tirando la carretta ?
> Escluso Maignan (degli acquisti di quest'anno,l'unico che sta contribuendo realmente alla causa rossonera),la carretta la stanno tirando i vari Tonali,Leao,Bennacer,Tomori,Hernandez e ultimamente anche Pierino kalulu.
> Praticamente tutto il gruppo squadra della passata stagione.
> 
> Così come ho fatto i complimenti a Paolo per gli acquisti di Leao,Hernandez,Kalulu,Tonali,Benna,kjaer,lo bastono quando sbaglia clamorosamente (per me clamorosamente) il mercato.


Giroud non ha contribuito alla nostra posizione in classifica?


----------

